# poison ivy, oak, & sumack



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

can someone post a picture of these? I think we have gotten into one of them but not sure. thanks rannie


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Do a Google image search on each one and you'll get dozens of photos. 

.....Alan.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.scienceu.com/library/articles/flowers/images/medium/poison_ivy.jpg
http://www.rockleigh.org/Recreation/Images/Veg/PoisonIvyVine.jpg

Thats Ivy


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's unlikely you've got poison sumac. The stuff only grows in swampy areas. Regular sumac (staghorn, sawtooth, etc.) the stuff that you see growing along the highways and hills isn't poisonous.

Poison ivy looks a lot like a few other non poisonous vines, but the ivy has a smooth edge, so that helps identify it.

don't know a thing about poison oak. think i'll go surfing a bit


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

One important thing to remember about poison ivy is that it can grow in a vine, bush or tree-like form. It isn't always just around trees and climbing something. I've become somewhat of an expert at spotting it b/c I'm severely allergic!! We have 17 acres of mostly woods and I stay out except where the goats have been (they love to eat it). I love my goats!!  Anyway, it grows right out in the open and if there isn't anything for it to climb, it really looks more like a tree.  If it isn't very big, it resembles a small little bush. I'm always plucking small starts out of my yard. I use a plastic grocery sack over my gloved hand and pluck the plant, hopefully by the roots and then invert the bag and tie it up and throw it away. This has worked really well for me!! You really can find all the pictures you want on the internet.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Milk n' Honey said:


> One important thing to remember about poison ivy is that it can grow in a vine, bush or tree-like form. It isn't always just around trees and climbing something. I've become somewhat of an expert at spotting it b/c I'm severely allergic!! We have 17 acres of mostly woods and I stay out except where the goats have been (they love to eat it). I love my goats!!  Anyway, it grows right out in the open and if there isn't anything for it to climb, it really looks more like a tree. If it isn't very big, it resembles a small little bush. I'm always plucking small starts out of my yard. I use a plastic grocery sack over my gloved hand and pluck the plant, hopefully by the roots and then invert the bag and tie it up and throw it away. This has worked really well for me!! You really can find all the pictures you want on the internet.


That is the truth!!! Poison ivy isn't always a vine, in fact, on our place, very little of it is. It's growing everywhere on our place and it's more like a little bush. I had to put up some fence where our naughty goat was escaping and now I have poison ivy all up my legs and arm.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We have 20 ac-about 10 is wooded. Some of the trees had poison ivy vines entertwined in them that were bigger than my upper arm! At first we thought they were trees growing together. We were NOT allergic to P. I. until we bought this land! 

Patty


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Poison ivy looks a lot like a few other non poisonous vines, but the ivy has a smooth edge, so that helps identify it.


Well, unfortunately, this isn't always the case -
Poison ivy leaves can be variable - just like it's growing habits (vine, tree, bush)
It's a tricky plant because of all these variables!


----------

